# VW Blues



## j_spot (Jan 26, 2007)

Im looking to compare different vw blues
I know of Jazz Blue, Blue Lagoon, Windsor Blue...any other stand out VW blues with great examples of them? 
Jazz Blue








Blue Lagoon








Windsor Blue


----------



## pyro520 (Jun 27, 2007)

Galactic BLue! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (pyro520)*

Indigo blue, just like my dub.


----------



## ...OMGHI2U... (Jul 24, 2007)

aqua blue metallic 96 Cabrios only
Steel Blue, Catalina Blue, Porcelain Blue, Shadow Blue


----------



## j_spot (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (...OMGHI2U...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *...OMGHI2U...* »_aqua blue metallic 96 Cabrios only
Steel Blue, Catalina Blue, Porcelain Blue, Shadow Blue

doe you have any good examples of the above colours? 
I dont know a good example from a bad example because I am not familiar with those ones.


----------



## ...OMGHI2U... (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll have to search, your going to have to wait a day or so.


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (...OMGHI2U...)*

Aqua Blue Pearl


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Miami Blue 1977 color. 








































I wish this belonged to me, but it doesnt, also not my shots.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

shadow blue :


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (RafaGolfBr)*

what?!?!?!
no mention of helios blue???
















bill


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (jebglx)*

indigo blue.


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (vdubb3dan)*

Not a VW color but I will post it anyways because RS4's are the isht. 
Mugello Blue Pearl (not my car)








edit: 
Best VW blue IMO Bright Blue metallic:










_Modified by wickedfast87gti at 6:30 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## rubavdublsb (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: VW Blues (j_spot)*

laguna seca blue sorry not stock but i s a sick a$$ pigment .

















_Modified by rubavdublsb at 9:52 PM 10-4-2007_


_Modified by rubavdublsb at 9:28 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: VW Blues (rubavdublsb)*

marine blue (LA5B)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: VW Blues (dubswede)*

you were at treffin, rite? 
that color just goes with your car. 
gorgeous.


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: VW Blues (71DubBugBug)*

yes, and thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skateboarderx24 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: VW Blues (dubswede)*

The Windsor Blue makes me feel depressed.But oddly enough I like it


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: VW Blues (skateboarderx24)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif windsor
LG5R


----------



## jikozi (Sep 14, 2004)

BlueSilver


----------

